# ISIS ‘Slaughters 322′ From Single Sunni Tribe



## jchima (Nov 2, 2014)

Iraqi government has revealed that mass killings by Islamic State militants has reached a record high figure of no fewer than 322 in one province alone.

Source: ISIS Slaughters 322 From Single Sunni Tribe - eReporter


----------



## waltky (Dec 20, 2015)

Sunnis advocate New Saudi-Led Anti-Terror ‘Military Alliance’ against extremists...

*Top Sunni Body Urges All Islamic States to Join New Saudi-Led Anti-Terror ‘Military Alliance’*
_December 17, 2015 | Sunni Islam’s top seat of learning is calling on all of the world’s Islamic nations to join a newly-announced “Islamic military alliance” against terrorists, although the world’s largest Muslim country, Indonesia, is baulking at the “military” nature of the Saudi-led initiative._


> The Cairo-based Al-Azhar institution called the formation of the alliance against Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS/ISIL) and other terrorist groups “historic.”  “This was an urgent demand of the people of Islamic countries who have suffered more than others from this black terrorism,” it said. “Al-Azhar calls on all Islamic countries to join this coalition to counter terrorism.”  While the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) has 57 members, the Saudi-led coalition announced Tuesday currently boasts 34 Sunni nations. They include most of the Arab states – although Syria and Iraq are notable exceptions – Turkey, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Malaysia, and a handful of Islamic states in sub-Saharan Africa.  Saudi Arabia’s regional archrival, Shi’ite Iran, is another prominent omission.
> 
> The announcement of the launch, released by the official SPA press agency, said, “More than 10 other Islamic countries have expressed their support for this alliance and will take the necessary measures in this regard, including Indonesia.”  Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman told reporters that those 10 other countries were keen to join the 34 already listed members and would do so after taking various “measures.”  But the government of Indonesia, the world’s biggest Islamic state (and fourth most populous nation overall), disputed that.  “Indonesia is not supporting the coalition, but instead supporting Saudi Arabia’s effort to combat terrorism and extremism,” the Jakarta Post quoted Foreign Ministry spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir as saying.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Is Saudi Arabia to blame for Islamic State?*
_19 December 2015 - Is Saudi Arabia to blame for the rise of the so-called Islamic State (IS or ISIL)? It is commonly claimed that Wahhabism, the strict form of Islam originating in the Kingdom - and the Saudi state's aggressive promotion of it - has fuelled terrorism._


> Saudi Arabia is also accused of funding IS, either directly or by failing to prevent private donors from sending money to the group.  But Saudi Arabia rejects both accusations, and has announced the formation of a new Islamic anti-terrorism coalition.  Five experts share their views.[/i]
> 
> 
> > Professor Bernard Haykel: IS theology directly linked to Wahhabism
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 21, 2015)

Something's doesn't add up here, ISIS/ISIL is Sunni.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 23, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Something's doesn't add up here, ISIS/ISIL is Sunni.


*Something is amiss. Sunni Man  can YOU sort this out?*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 24, 2015)

It is the SEQUEL  to the  KORAN------"THE MECCAISTS STRIKE AGAIN"


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 30, 2015)

Hehehe.  Since when is 322 a mass killing?  It is like 0.01% of that population.  Not a mass by any standard.  Besides, any dope in high school can top that number with his father's old revolver too.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Something's doesn't add up here, ISIS/ISIL is Sunni.



It all adds up-------think  TRIBALISM----even within  SUNNIS-----which is a whole
lot of people-----like more than a billion ----there are FACTIONS.      By your comment---my diagnosis is    COMA


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 3, 2016)

So very sad, 0 true understanding how fragile life is to these murderers


----------

